

In Korea, NHN Makes Google a Midget - bandris
http://www.businessweek.com/globalbiz/content/sep2008/gb2008095_505433.htm

======
bandris
"NHN executives made concerted efforts to create their own content and build
up Naver's database with partnerships with content owners. To keep its edge,
NHN blocked rivals from accessing the trove."

